# Triangle Tube/floor heat



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Another new one we finished. This one has staple up as well. sorry didn't get those pics. Garage as well was missed.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice work ... i cant see a expansion tank does triangletube have a built in expansion vessel?


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

It's behind the indirect


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Who makes the orange tube, besides Kitec once or still does 
But didint Kitec go under?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> Who makes the orange tube, besides Kitec once or still does
> But didint Kitec go under?


 Watts Radiant - oxygen barrier. I am swithching to Viega real soon.


----------

